# Husbands punching above their weight



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Prolly won't register with the US posters, but, classic case of :

Celebrity(ish) wife separates from Beta husband while filming dance-show:
Countdown brainbox Rachel Riley splits from husband Jamie Gilbert after 16 months of marriage | Mail Online

And _Boom_, look who turns out to be the OM:
Rachel Riley and Pasha Kovalev attend London Fashion Week together just one week after confirming their romance | Mail Online


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Always been a case of contestants getting with dancers. Here and in the US. Think you'll find the reasons for her splitting were BS. That said when the next season rolls around and he's grinding on another contestant, could well see the brakes put on that relationship.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> Always been a case of contestants getting with dancers. Here and in the US. Think you'll find the reasons for her splitting were BS. That said when the next season rolls around and he's grinding on another contestant, could well see the brakes put on that relationship.


Same thing happens, eh?
Here, only seems to be women falling for male dancers.

And to be honest, her husband does look like....his balls are still in her purse.

:scratchhead:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I had wondered the same about Jon of Jon Kate plus eight.

Did he think at one time that he scored.... having the blonde, diana look alike cheerleader from high school.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Jimmy Soul - If You Want To Be Happy - YouTube


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...magnified-the-fault-lines-in-my-marriage.html

http://www.express.co.uk/news/showb...y-professional-with-Rachel-Riley-before-split


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

She looks the type. He (OM) looks the type. Conquest. 


"However, with 28-year-old Rachel then still with her husband - who she met as a student at Oxford University - Pasha insists nothing happened until much further down the line." Pfff.. yeah, right.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

She was a nerd. He was a nerd. The dancing instructor was taking charge, as he must. He was teaching her. He wouldn't stand for her crap because they didn't have time to play games. She found that attractive. His hands were all over her to help her learn. What did they expect? 

She even said that she liked the rougher guys at the bank. I think? They were always making passes and goofing around. Soemthing she wasn't used to being around math majors. 

Oh yeah, she likely didn't wait for the divorce to be final. I bet she was constantly being hit on. Any cracks, all marriages have them, would have severely widened under that stress. I hope they give him all the women with two left feet from now on.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The betrayed husband was wealthy. Attended Oxford. Maybe she was a trophy wife for him. Bottom line is celebrities in entertainment often divorce. And their divorces and romances are story material in the supermarkets for "ordinary" women to consume.

The reason TAM recommends boundaries is simple. People give into temptation. That BH should have gotten her pregnant and closer to home.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I had wondered the same about Jon of Jon Kate plus eight.
> 
> Did he think at one time that he scored.... having the blonde, diana look alike cheerleader from high school.


With some of these men and women they will cheat on you no matter who you are.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> The betrayed husband was wealthy. Attended Oxford. Maybe she was a trophy wife for him. Bottom line is celebrities in entertainment often divorce. And their divorces and romances are story material in the supermarkets for "ordinary" women to consume.
> 
> The reason TAM recommends boundaries is simple. People give into temptation. That BH should have gotten her pregnant and closer to home.


Yes he is...but he just looks like your everyday 'average man'. Almost like a rabbit caught in the headlights in some photos.

The OM has some style, swagger and that look of Russian arrogance about him.
Wouldn't be at all surprised if he got her vag 'tingling' very early on in that show and prolly nailed her soon after.

Husband, 70 miles away had no chance...


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

She wouldn't have dumped her husband before trying the dance guy in bed. After all she might have worried that he was gay... maybe she is a cover, haha. That would be karma. There are a lot of beta men in Russian. Beaten down by their own government they lack confidence. The alpha types are very predatory.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Doesn't really matter. This guy will be balls deep in some other witless BH's WW in no time flat.

Assuming, of course, that he isn't already.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope he gets alimony. He deserves it after she sticks him with 3 ***** cats at home all alone.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

My XW's A was with her (married) music teacher. F'ing instructors... they are close in physical space, always have positive messages, helping someone achieve more and feel better about themselves. Too easy. 

This dance guy - he makes her feel good, she's swirling and dancing and dressed up and wearing make up and on TV. I don't know why Jamie wasn't watching this with a magnifying glass. If I'd see my ex-wife's instructor first, there probably would have been a lot more questions and scrutiny. 

Riley says:

“It’s tough on a relationship because it’s so full-on and all-absorbing yet it’s something your real-life partner can’t be a part of,” she says, thoughtfully. “I don’t think there’s a Strictly curse, but it does serve as a magnifying glass that shows up pre-existing fault lines. Jamie and I had been with one another since I was 19, and we are still good friends, it was all amicable and he’s been brilliant.”

HM, doesn't sound like he asked for alimony.

Yep. She hid the affair. BH was probably nodding his head to many things she said. 

What a wench this one is. Seriously full of herself. Okay, she's a beauty and smart and a performer, but she lacks integrity. THere's no way this couple will last. They were using each other and will be a 'social item' until one of them sleeps around on the other.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Could not care less who these people are or who they have it off with, but OMG those shoes. WANT


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Show business is a whole different ballgame---its about publicity, and keeping one's name in front of the public----IT AIN'T REAL LIFE


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope their cats get a good home after they split up.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Show business is a whole different ballgame---its about publicity, and keeping one's name in front of the public----IT AIN'T REAL LIFE



For some yeah, reality stars like Jordan / Katie Price or the Kadashians have to stay in the limelight by either getting married, getting divorced or having more children.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

The new guy is more masculine and has more sex appeal, judging by the picture.... not a surprising story...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

It isn't real life. It happens in real life, too. I don't believe he is overstepping his qualifications. I think it's her decision as much as his. I think he chose someone who was attractive and seemed to love him and want to be with him. I think she loved him. 

I also think she didn't know what she wanted. As she became more experienced with what she wanted out of life and the opportunities presented themselves, she changed her mind. This is based upon limited knowledge and information presented.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

davecarter said:


> Yes he is...but he just looks like your everyday 'average man'. Almost like a rabbit caught in the headlights in some photos.
> 
> The OM has some style, swagger and that look of Russian arrogance about him.
> Wouldn't be at all surprised if he got her vag 'tingling' very early on in that show and prolly nailed her soon after.
> ...


All women are not going to be unfaithful and "drop trou" just because a man is thick like theives, and a enough swagger to fill an oil well. You know a man experienced and very successful at slaying a multitudes of ladies.

There are some faithful women who wouldn't fall for it, because she knows that what he does.

Others on the brink, and enough GNO's, and enough hanging with single friends will partake in sexual activities with some of the more successful singles.

And others, will have a husband only to serve as stability, while they are part of the game that involves several dozen paramours.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Gotta love how it's the dance show responsible for the marriage failure in the article. Like they just couldn't help themselves.

Whatever.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

jnj express said:


> Show business is a whole different ballgame---its about publicity, and keeping one's name in front of the public----IT AIN'T REAL LIFE


It is a part of real life. Some people who are not widely known do the same games. So it is part of life you might have to deal with.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I had wondered the same about Jon of Jon Kate plus eight.
> 
> Did he think at one time that he scored.... having the blonde, diana look alike cheerleader from high school.


She treated him awfully, at least if you go on what was shown on camera. She talked to him as though he were one of the children.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> She treated him awfully, at least if you go on what was shown on camera. She talked to him as though he were one of the children.


His images during that situation were completely consistent. She wasn't thinking of him at all, and humiliation was a very normal behavior for her to bestow upon him.

I could tell even when she was not around him, that she was degrading him at a very high level.

I saw him speak years after the situation, and he was a very sensible guy with a moderate but sensible viewpoint. Nothing showey about him.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

I've no idea who these people are, but what kind of a husband would allow his wife to dance with another grown man? Unless it's her dad, her son or a very close family member then the only possible reason he's dancing with your wife is to get into her pants.:scratchhead:


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> I've no idea who these people are, but what kind of a husband would allow his wife to dance with another grown man? Unless it's her dad, her son or a very close family member then the only possible reason he's dancing with your wife is to get into her pants.:scratchhead:


In some cultures having friends as opposite sex dance partners is accepted. There is a respectful and disrespectful way to do it.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Just maybe, marriage certificates should come with optional pre-nup and expiration dates...


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nostromo said:


> I've no idea who these people are, but what kind of a husband would allow his wife to dance with another grown man? Unless it's her dad, her son or a very close family member then the only possible reason he's dancing with your wife is to get into her pants.:scratchhead:



I agree totally with this. In ordinary, everyday life; you should only dance with male relatives if you are married (sometimes not even that, but that's another story).

But this was for a TV competition. You're supposed to be grown up enough to know it's all "pretend", and not forsake your H or W for a temporary dance partner.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The dance partner probably pretended that it was all an act and that he wasn't chasing her. As soon as saw this as a challenge she lost her bearings. You can be sure a Russian dancer is not going to last as a husband.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

LongWalk said:


> The dance partner probably pretended that it was all an act and that he wasn't chasing her. As soon as saw this as a challenge she lost her bearings. *You can be sure a Russian dancer is not going to last as a husband.*


If I were part of the PC police, I might say that that was racist.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

The guy is a dancer.

Between the dancing and the WS his hips will wear out in two to three years. Better yet he will most likely dump her for next years newer, hotter, younger trophy partner.

Her husband might have had big ears but he also had a big brain, came from a well to do family and had morals.

Who would have been the better long term choice?

She will not have to be the math genius to figure this one out.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I had wondered the same about Jon of Jon Kate plus eight.
> 
> Did he think at one time that he scored.... having the blonde, diana look alike cheerleader from high school.


ugh
did you watch that show or listen to that beeyotch speak? She is lucky she found a conscious man to even date her

John always seemed like a broken dejected man...he was the epitime of beta male and she ate him alive...there is not ONE hot blonde on this planet worth that, the poon aint that good sorry

plus never ever take or learn anything from celebrity marriage...it is the worst example you can possible use for what constitutes a good marriage


----------

